# Mexican immigration dept. Border hours



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

Could anyone tell me what the weekend hours are for the Mexican Immigration Department office on the border in Cuidad Cuauhtemoc, Mexico [La Masilla]? Are Saturday and Sunday hours shorter then during the week? Are they closed? i will be going to Guatemala on Sunday, April 29.



Thank you, Kurt


----------

